# LMO Flags?



## Tynoxes (Aug 24, 2012)

Greetings,

I am a South African really hoping to move and work in Canada. I recently applied for jobs in Canada and one job end up doing an interview with me and was very satisfied, ending up deciding to hire me.

They got started with the LMO but today I got an email from them saying there is no point in continuing since Africa is on a "red flag" list and get's automatically refused .

With all of the research I have done, I have never come across anything about this. Is there a list of countries that are automatically refused LMO's?

Any information will be appreciated,
Thank you.


----------



## Tynoxes (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been looking over the weekend, trying to find a list of countries that are flagged. I can't find any information about Africa countries being denied LMO's.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably the employer has changed his mind? Or business isn't going that well anymore?
Good luck with finding a new job offer!


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah it sounds more like a sudden change of plans. I've never heard of these "red flags" before. Keep looking in case that is the reason though.


----------



## Tynoxes (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I got in contact with the Canadian Embassy here in South Africa and when I told them about the whole "red flag" thing, they told me that information is not accurate.

Guess the job just changed their mind.
Thanks for the help!


----------

